# red-neck mud park



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Going to be heading out to red-neck mud park in January for their event. Anyone going? Or been?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Where's it located? I think I've heard of it before.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Punta gorda. Fla.
They have vids on YouTube.
This event is atv and sxs only. No monster trucks at this event


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

mud crickets galore from what I see on YouTube lol


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Yup. They are everywhere. All year long.
Why you jealous hahah


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Slydog said:


> Yup. They are everywhere. All year long.
> Why you jealous hahah


I can neither confirm nor deny these accusations lol


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Taking the 5th. I like it. Lol


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Gonna go next year, but not that weekend. Wifey wants to watch the mega trucks race.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

I was wondering if you were going.
What's the date on that one your going to?


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Not sure yet. Actually, I am working on filling out my vacation paperwork tonight.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Getrdone and go to both. It's not that far away.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Anyone else going?
We got 5 or 6 going
One more week to go 15-17th


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Not going to make that one. But, Muddy Valentine at Plant Bamboo is locked in.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

What's the date on that? 
I will try to make that one to if i don't break anything big 🤞


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Starts Feb. 11th.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Broke an axle. The first hour i was there fixed that . then smoked a belt the next day that was my fault.no big deal as i carry a spare.
Working on editing some video. Haven't got it right yet





































Someone broke a portal


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

not sure why it was filtering the word ******* ... red-neck ....

I added a dash...


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks polaris425


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Awesome pics. Looks like everyone had a good time.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

It's fun till about 4:30 they start shutting down the trails. By 6 you are done mudding


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Slydog said:


> It's fun till about 4:30 they start shutting down the trails. By 6 you are done mudding


Wow. I did not know that. That SUX!!!!!


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Yup. That sucks!!!


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

But other than that it's a fun place to ride


----------

